# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Plantines de Hortalizas/ Ayacucho Huamanga  /  AGRONEGOCIOS ZANABRIA

## carloszanabria

Estimados Sres.  Nos es muy grato contactarlos por este medio a fin de saludarlos, y hacer de conocimiento que somos una empresa dedicada al rubro de la plantulación de hortalizas. Estamos ubicados en el departamento de Ayacucho - Huamanga, a 2800 msnm. Contamos con invernaderos apropiados para el proceso de plantulación. 
Tenemos como productos   Lechuga variedad Alpha Americana de HM CLAUSELechuga variedad Legacy de TAKII SEEDBrocoli variedad Hibrido Imperial de SAKATAApio Golden Self BlanchingCol variedad cheers de Takii SEED  Cualquier consulta nos puede ubicar a los teléfonos y al correo:   laplantineraayacucho@hotmail.com     Ing. Hernán Zanabria Lozano
Grte Ventas - Agronegocios Zanabri@
Sector "Plantines y Almácigos"
RPM 957632652 RPC 966736900* * Carlos Zanabria Lozano
Grte Logistica - Agronegocios Zanabri@
Sector "Plantines y Almácigos"
RPM 947871735      Temas similares: Vendo plantines de banano Artículo: Más de 600,000 plantones serán instalados en Huamanga Plantines Strelizia o Ave del Paraiso PLANTINES DE HORTALIZAS: Brócoli, Pepino, Alcachofa, Espárrago, Páprika, Tomate, etc. Plantines de banano (plátano de exportación)

----------

